# I'm having a Halloween Wedding!!!! YAY!



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations!

And you know what's really odd? I, too am having a Halloween wedding this year (err...well, the weekend before Halloween...but it's close.) And when I saw you list your colors I got chills down my spine! My colors are Black, Maroon (similar to plum), and orange! And I'm also doing a candy bar! Freaky!!! lol 

I've also wanted to use the fairy lights (my centerpieces are going to be tall vases filled with Autumn leaves and the lights curling up the vases.) It took me forever to find them as I knew they existed but had no idea what they were called! I haven't done a lot of digging, but this site has them, though not for much cheaper than what you were finding - http://www.save-on-crafts.com/fairylights.html Sorry, I can't be of more help, but if anyone else here knows where to get them cheaper, I'd love to know about it too!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you on your upcoming weddings. My cousin was married just before Halloween last year and I was able to make them this pumpkin. Maybe you guys could do something similar.


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, why would his religious family be offended? I never understood this. People die. And from religious peoples beliefs they go to heaven or hell. They believe in ghosts and spirits dont they? Whats the problem? 8)

Grats btw.

--Tony


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

That's so fun!!! Congrats!! Sounds like it will be awesome, even if you can't go whole hog. I can't wait to see pics (get inspired for my own Halloween wedding)


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay!!! Congrats  My husband and I just got married in December at the JP but we are planning on having a big wedding so all of our family and friends can celebrate with us! We are also doing a "fall" theme with a little bit of halloween in there. Our colors are going to be puprple, orange, and black. I'm not sure if you are on pinterest or not, but I have a board that gives you ideas for a fall/halloween weddding without going overboard lol I can send you the link to my profile if you'd like. You can get so many awesome ideas from there!!  Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations! Great color choice and the candy bar idea sounds so fun. 
Oh - and Killed by Death - I posted your pic on my Halloween Pinterest board. So pretty!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Woohoo! That is awesome! Congrats to you guys!! I think an october/halloween wedding would be amazing!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats to you both!!! Sounds like a wonderful wedding to me. 

I found *this string of Fairy lights* for $4.04. 100 bulbs.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

congratulations and all the best for you both!! wow a halloween wedding..that sounds amazing..can"t wait to see pic of your wedding!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The skull is probably a bit over the top for Grandma lol, but I just had to share this when I read what your colors are









Maybe a groom's cake?


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Congratulations  That sounds awesome- I think you should engrave the pumpkins liked the expertly carved one above 
Also a suggestion might be if you are covering the seats with the white sheet type thing used at traditional weddings you could maybe a tie a Halloween bow around it, with a mini pumpkin or skull or something


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow congrats to both of you. I think a halloween wedding woudl be a blast.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Congrats! How fun! 

Here are a few pics to give you some ideas.....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Halloweenie, that is all amazing!! Where do you find things like this XD


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Danielj2705 said:


> Halloweenie, that is all amazing!! Where do you find things like this XD


Thanks! I just look around... I like getting ideas and see what other people are doing. H1


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ooooh! Congrats! I am so jealous! I wanted to do more of a Halloween wedding, we were married on Nov. 1st and had our rehearsal dinner on Halloween, but that was too much for my husband. At the very least I wanted our wedding party to to a flash mob of Thriller. That didn't happen either. =( But, we did have a beautiful wedding anyway, and as luck would have it I've been asked to help plan a wedding next year that is Nightmare Before Christmas theme and I am THRILLED to say the least!

BTW Sahri21, we are practically neighbors...I live in North English!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloweenie- those pictures are awesome! I am feeling inspired now!!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG! My parents live in South English!!! Lol.

I am not doing chair covers, but all my table clothes are black, minus the one for the cake table which is purple.

Thank you ALL for your inspiration pics! Here is what I have so far!

My dress








The table








The centerpieces








Using a lot of black lace, etc. And just bought 20 strands of orange and purple lights for the hall.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

OH! And update on the fairy lights, went to my local Menards and got them for 3.99 for the 100 ct, 20 ft lighted length lights. I KNEW I could get them for cheaper, who knew it would be at the local store??? Lol.


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sahri21 said:


> OMG! My parents live in South English!!! Lol.


Talk about a SMALL WORLD!!

Your wedding things look gorgeous! I hope you post a lot of photos of the big day!!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will, but it's just so far away! Over a year! Glad I have a lot planned and figured out though, it will make the next year less stressful....hopefully!

Really small, I actually lived in Wellman, and worked in Kalona, I know the area well.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sahri21 said:


> Thank you ALL for your inspiration pics! Here is what I have so far!
> 
> My dress
> View attachment 123211
> ...


Your dress is beautiful, and the colors for the decor will look great. Congrats!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats,wishing you both long life and happiness


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sahri21 said:


> I will, but it's just so far away! Over a year! Glad I have a lot planned and figured out though, it will make the next year less stressful....hopefully!
> 
> Really small, I actually lived in Wellman, and worked in Kalona, I know the area well.


Time to plan is good, and fun! The NBC theme wedding I'm helping plan is next year too. The nice thing is you can get a ton of stuff on sale this year then!!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Congrats, Oh my gosh that dress is beautiful. I'll also be having a halloween wedding someday I hope.


----------



## txredapple79 (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your Hallowedding. We had a blast with ours in 2009, here are the pictures of ours in case you want some ideas. I know when I was planning, I couldn't get enough of looking at other peoples' pictures  http://bit.ly/NVOnp5


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

You and The dress are Beautiful!!
The centrepiece are wonderful aswell 
Everything wonderful!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

If I were to ever wear a black dress...my god that's beautiful! My fiancee would never let me go that Halloween though. Though I am adding jack-o-lanterns to the save-the-dates (against people's views on a wedding forum! ha ha...they just don't get it!), and in a few other places.

I've seen your cake too!



txredapple79 said:


> Congratulations on your Hallowedding. We had a blast with ours in 2009, here are the pictures of ours in case you want some ideas. I know when I was planning, I couldn't get enough of looking at other peoples' pictures  http://bit.ly/NVOnp5


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sahri21 said:


> (against people's views on a wedding forum! ha ha...they just don't get it!),


LOL - I remember when trying on my wedding dress, the sample dress was gorgeous, white with red trim and ribbon. I swear the wedding boutique girls gasped and nearly fell over when I said "I'll take this one, but instead of red I want black accents." "WHAT??? You want BLACK on your WEDDING DRESS???" Um, yeah...that's what I said, and I DIDN'T ask for your opinion. Ha! We did black & white with accents of pink and orange and the black and white was stunning, IMO. 

It's your wedding, don't let ANYONE tell you to do anything other than what you want!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I wasn't sure about the jack-o-lantern on the save-the-dates and I put it up there, and they all know my wedding is slightly Halloween themed and they all told me a pumpkin with no face looked better. The whole reason I used the jack-o-lantern was because I wanted people to know it was Halloween-ish! Lol. And a plain ol' pumpkin just is too plain ol' fall! They didn't get it. I did another version with a plain pumpkin, showed both versions to my fiancee and he liked the one with the jack o' lantern better! Lol.



lmz319 said:


> LOL - I remember when trying on my wedding dress, the sample dress was gorgeous, white with red trim and ribbon. I swear the wedding boutique girls gasped and nearly fell over when I said "I'll take this one, but instead of red I want black accents." "WHAT??? You want BLACK on your WEDDING DRESS???" Um, yeah...that's what I said, and I DIDN'T ask for your opinion. Ha! We did black & white with accents of pink and orange and the black and white was stunning, IMO.
> 
> It's your wedding, don't let ANYONE tell you to do anything other than what you want!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sahri21 said:


> Well, I wasn't sure about the jack-o-lantern on the save-the-dates and I put it up there, and they all know my wedding is slightly Halloween themed and they all told me a pumpkin with no face looked better. The whole reason I used the jack-o-lantern was because I wanted people to know it was Halloween-ish! Lol. And a plain ol' pumpkin just is too plain ol' fall! They didn't get it. I did another version with a plain pumpkin, showed both versions to my fiancee and he liked the one with the jack o' lantern better! Lol.


Good for you! We all have own opinions and if you were asking them what you should do that would be a different story. I hate to see brides change things that they are passionate about b/c someone else thinks they should do things a certain way or because people think everyone should have a cookie cutter wedding. Then again, I always love non-traditional/unique ideas!

I agree...pumpkins suggest fall, JOL suggest Halloween.


----------



## Velveeta (Aug 20, 2012)

lmz319 said:


> Good for you! We all have own opinions and if you were asking them what you should do that would be a different story. I hate to see brides change things that they are passionate about b/c someone else thinks they should do things a certain way or because people think everyone should have a cookie cutter wedding. Then again, I always love non-traditional/unique ideas!
> 
> I agree...pumpkins suggest fall, JOL suggest Halloween.


I feel the same way... It's your wedding, don't let anybody else tell you what it should be like... My own family wasn't crazy about the idea of ours, and they were the only people that didn't show up in costume, but even they thought it was awesome in the end... My grandma even called it a beautiful ceremony... A lot of people just have a hard time envisioning the end product when you come up with an idea that's outside of the norm


----------



## txredapple79 (Aug 20, 2012)

We did all the decor ourselves from flowers to lighting. Everything was bought online in some form or fashion and the biggest expense was the venue which we had for 3 days at 5K. Our caterer was a steal at $7.25 a head but in Texas you can get away with BBQ as the wedding menu. We got our flowers from rosesource.com which was an amazing deal 300 long stem roses in various colors mainly black baccara and 3000 rose petals for $400. I googled how to make my own bouquet and made it..I googled how to make roses open up and did that. I mean i was a googling fool! It was stress free and my husband was amazing as well. He had our wedding invites made as a black scroll with silver letters Cost was about $3.50 each. Cake was $250. Black wedding dress $250. rented his costume for about $75. Best of all till this day people still say how it was the best wedding they have ever been to. I hope yours turns out just the way you envision it!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats! We will be having a halloweenish themed wedding also! We haven't set down a firm date yet for us we are trying to come up with a budget first, and go from there  the venue we are hoping for has hay rides and a 1920s midway, but the midway closes in September so I have to see if they will let us rent it out in October. Congratulations and have fun planning! Feel free to drop me a line! We can toss ideas around! (ps your dress is beautiful! {as are you!}) 
Cheers!


----------



## mswitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats! We are getting married this Halloween as well. Our colors are black, purple & a little bit of light blue. I am wearing all black with a bit of purple accent. I'm so excited! Once again, enjoy your day!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

How's all the planning and weddings working out? Any pic updates? A date and time got set for mine. Now to gather workable ideas. Anyone tried their bouquet in a plastic skull as their carrying bouquet?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Go wild.


----------



## Gerardina (Sep 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. In Halloween, I got married on Oct. 15th. I would like to have my vow renewal on Halloween, for my 10th anny, in 2 more years. 

Congratulations again


----------



## nelle_austinsmom (Oct 30, 2012)

LOVE your pictures!!! I'm planning a wedding for friends that will take place on Halloween this year, not doing pumpkins but lots of spiders, skulls and bats. Wondering where you got all the great skulls you have on your tables in pics? Thanks!!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

For ours on June 1st, the DJ for the costume ball found a pipe organ playing wedding march and warped it as I walked in. Not too many guests of the convention joined our families to watch. We didn't crow and promote it. I didn't want to be obnoxious but didn't want too many there in case I did bust out crying.
Brian wore a pinstripe suit for a Gomez Addams look. I made my dress and added black glitter skull trim, spiders on my veil, and spiders and skulls in my flowers.
Our ring box was toe-pincher shaped with ribbons in our colors glued to it. I made a cake topper out of Dollar Tree (garland) skeletons, moss, hot glue, etc. Our vows were in 2 parts: Personal and then very Halloween for a light hearted moment.
Our officiant was Taffy the Clown or Taffy Klown on Facebook.
Since we had a very small group I bought some cupcakes from a local store, Mom ended up bringing a 1/4 sheet cake that was conveniently in our exact colors when she found it, and later on Savagehaunter's mom surprised us with a more traditional 3 tier with our colors that she made at a dinner with his family.
I had raided Dollar Tree candy isle for table candy incase cake ran out.
We hijacked (just like this thread) the red carpet photo-op outside the ballroom for pictures since that was pretty much the only lighting that would work.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/nyxy-albums-wedding.html


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Have fun with it!

We did a sort of Halloween theme to our wedding. We used the classic fall colors - red, orange, brown and gold - and decorated with apples, pumpkins, crows and owls. It came out quite nice!


----------

